# Viewsonic VX910 blanks out after 1 second of display



## Soon2BDoc (Oct 16, 2012)

Hardware: Viewsonic VX910, Dell Dimension 4700, Radeon X1600 series video card, old spare Dell lcd monitor

About 1 day ago the viewsonic monitor would not come out of its "black screen"
I usually leave my monitor turned off (It is a server that I leave running)

I plugged in my old Dell lcd monitor, using the same video cable, and it works fine on this system (Computer, video card, and cable are now proven good) - Viewsonic monitor is now the culprit and I need to find a solution. 

I am asking if anyone knows about any components in the monitor that have been found to cause this problem. I have replaced capacitors in this monitor in the past to correct a prior problem and it has worked flawlessly for the past 9 months after the fix. Here is what I am seeing; can anyone help?

I turned my monitor on yesterday to check something and this is what I found:

Symptoms: 
1.) Upon turning on the monitor the screen lights up and displays what the video card is putting out (a desktop, or login box, etc.) for one second then the monitor goes back to blank. If I turn the monitor off, then back on it duplicates the problem of a 1 second display then to blank.

2.) The led on the power button stays green the entire time indicating it is receiving something from the video card, but the monitor stays blank. 

3.) If the monitor is unplugged from the video card the power lcd goes amber indicating no signal and I get the "no signal" display for one second on the screen and then it goes completely blank again (no screen saver bars, no nothing).


Things I have tried:

1.) I have proven the cable, computer, and video card good by trying my old Dell lcd monitor in its place and it worked successfully. 

Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

As you have already had it apart, open it up and again and look for anything obvious.


----------



## Soon2BDoc (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks Dogg, yeah, that was my next move. I was just hoping for someone who had some experience with this specific problem and knew exactly where to look. 

Thanks anyway.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Soon2BDoc



Inspect the monitor's CCFL's for burn-out, the problem could be narrowed down to the inverter or the inverter drivers. 


Have a look at this thread for testing components. 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...lti-meter-question-636423-21.html#post3793829


----------



## Soon2BDoc (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks octaneman. I will check it out.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

If you didn't change all the capacitors the last time you had it open then check for and replace those you didn't replace. Quite frequently I get Monitors coming back after many months have passed only to find that other capacitors now require replacement. I have even found that a blanket replacement of capacitors has cured start up failures where there was no obvious failure. Also don't forget the capacitors by the controller IC .. usually found on the AC input side of the switch mode power supply, one will be close to the optocoupler


----------

